# 24 inch waist?



## Arthur Pendragon

This topic is predominantly aimed at girls, but any individual more knowledgeable than me may answer. I don't understand why many females are obsessed with 1. their general body dimensions and 2. specifically the 24-inch waist. Is a 24-inch waist some godly goal? What is so important about this number, the reverse of 42? Also, why is height never an issue when looking at this number? Please help explain this nonsense to the unenlightened one (me).


----------



## gunner21

I never understood the obsession with size zero :stu


----------



## alieneyed

I couldn't imagine getting down to 24. I'd have to get ribs removed or resort to corsetry. That would look too weird, in my opinion. I don't get the obsession with numbers either, but I used to be that way.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

alieneyed said:


> I couldn't imagine getting down to 24. I'd have to get ribs removed or resort to corsetry. That would look too weird, in my opinion. I don't get the obsession with numbers either, but I used to be that way.


I don't think its an extreme number... Im 6'5 and at one point I had a 29 inch waist


----------



## Sacrieur

I have a 28 inch waist. I wear clothes in a 29 because it's more comfortable and I can just slip on a belt, also because clothes aren't made smaller in regular sizes.

I could probably get down to a 26.5-27" as the lowest possible without compromising muscle. I've lost nearly all I can on the front of my lower abdomen, on my posterior lateral hips I could lose some and drop around an inch - maybe.


----------



## alieneyed

illmatic1 said:


> I don't think its an extreme number... Im 6'5 and at one point I had a 29 inch waist


If I wanted to get down to 24, I'd end up losing my chest and curves completely. No thanks. My stomach is flat and toned, I could care less about my waist measurements.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

I have been anorexic before, I used kid clothing as adult age.

No sense of that.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

SnowFlakesFire said:


> I have been anorexic before, I used kid clothing as adult age.
> 
> No sense of that.


Is size 24 considered anorexic?


----------



## tieffers

It is nonsense. You can know it's nonsense and still want it. I think it's less about that physical ideal and more about the self-worth associated with the number.

I think one big factor are the (usually) incorrect assumptions women have about men's preferences. Most women think men prefer super-skinny body types because it's the image projected as the ideal. But how many men have you seen ogling the cover of Vogue?

It's not just that, though. As prevalent of this idea of 'beauty' is, regardless of if men's preferences are changing or not, women's are - aesthetically. The ridiculous thigh gap and collar bone craze in online ED/ana/mia communities is pretty good evidence of that.

But yeah, a 24-inch waist is close to impossible for most women. Most bone structures and frame sizes won't even allow for it healthfully. And this is excluding women with naturally small frames, of course. Even when I was 21 lbs. below the lowest weight I could maintain optimal health at, I had a 25-inch waist. I can say for me, I didn't realize at the time that it was an unrealistic expectation.

The problem isn't thinking that kind of body is beautiful. It can be. The problem is thinking it's the only kind of beautiful there is, and that anything else is ugly. That's the kind of thinking that feeds the beast of vanity and self-hate, both of which are pretty damn similar to each other when you think about it.



Arthur Pendragon said:


> Is size 24 considered anorexic?


I wouldn't say so, no. The criteria for anorexia nervosa doesn't include any kind of waist or frame size because it is so variable and dependent on one's individual physiology.


----------



## mezzoforte

Well a lot of girls want to be very thin. It's what society/media generally sees as beautiful. And 36-24-36 is supposedly the ideal body type for a woman.

I'm at 36-27-36 and pretty happy with my body though. At my height, and considering the size of my boobs, I think I would look odd if my waist was smaller than 26".



Arthur Pendragon said:


> Is size 24 considered anorexic?


No, there are some girls who are naturally very thin and wear a size 0.


----------



## Beingofglass

A waist slimer than my thigh huh.. Honestly, that would look so wrong.

36/24/36.. I can definately say for sure I've probably never met or seen someone with such measures. Maybe close, but not those measures. That's pretty much Barbie right there. Not possible unless anorexic, timeglass woman.


----------



## mezzoforte

Beingofglass said:


> A waist slimer than my thigh huh.. Honestly, that would look so wrong.


Lol, my waist is a bit smaller than my boyfriend's thigh. :b


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

Beingofglass said:


> A waist slimer than my thigh huh.. Honestly, that would look so wrong.
> 
> 36/24/36.. I can definately say for sure I've probably never met or seen someone with such measures. Maybe close, but not those measures. That's pretty much Barbie right there. Not possible unless anorexic, timeglass woman.


This is Валерия Лукьянова(Valeria Lukyanova). Her measurements are 39-18-33. While everyone can agree that her looks are not the best (too thin and alien-looking), she definitely imitates Barbie's dimensions well. I find it hard to understand where 24 fits in all of this, but Valeria had to get multiple surgeries to even make her existence possible, and her movement is greatly limited to prevent injury to her extremely fragile body at 5'9".

I'm beginning to think that a 24 inch waist is the smallest size available normally, and therefore allows the most flexibility of fashion. Do people without a 24-inch waist feel fashionably constricted?


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Arthur Pendragon said:


> Is size 24 considered anorexic?


24 inch waist is different than size 24 . Here is some example of clothing sizes measurements, as you can see, 24 waist is smallest 
http://www.jcrew.com/sizecharts/main.jsp?sizeChart=1,3 and then again clothing size 24 is the largest in usa and canada. It depends if we are talking about inches or size.

also there is scale of xxs-xxl clothing sizes and 2-24 clothing sizes as numbers. Jeans sizes are often told by inches.

It depends of individuals height and weight and a body type is it anorexic or not. People are very differendly shaped, some have thin waist naturally and some are straight staves without curves. If a person is "petite" with small bones her natural size is always smaller.









Also for example clothing size is different in different countries because peoples prosentual "normal" height-weight measures are different in different countries. For example asian clothing sizes are smaller than scandinavian clothing sizes. And even in scandinavia there is differences between countries. In Sweden there is large hips and small boobs what comes to h&m clothing measures and some other clothing business which is sold in several countries.

So you cannot say basic only on waist measure if a person is anorexic or not. If thickest place of individual is waist it is thickest place also during anorexia. But sizes S, M and L are consired normal where I live. S fits to naturally short and thin people or underweight or anorexic people. Natural XS adults are rare. M is for medium height and for ok thins. L is for taller and breastfull and little fatter people. Some women may have to use size xs pants because of thin waist but need xxl shirt because of big breasts..

Models are tall and size 0 is banned from some catwalks.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Size_zero


> Modern size 0 clothing, depending on brand and style, fits measurements of chest-stomach-hips from 30-*22*-32 inches (76-56-81 cm) *to* 33-*25*-35 inches (84-64-89 cm).


It is not healthy, it is not a game
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luisel_Ramos

Many many skinny people unfortunately have eating disorder of somekind. They act thy eat, they hide things, they lie, they do anything to justify their unhealthy eating habits and underweight to fit in to this anorexic world. It is very sad.

And why women are panicing?
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/5017160/kate-moss-sunbathing-topless-italy.html

Oh good lordie, kate moss ate something  Terrible fat belly huh huh no bikini for you today!!!  How she dare to show of at this way on public!!! Shame on you!!!!

Freaking media uke Let the girl eat, she has not seen food since little kiddo because of her modelling career... She is 39 years old now, pregnant or not just let her eat something and to wear what she wants :roll

Anyway
Here is anorexic calculator
http://www.calculator.net/anorexic-bmi-calculator.html
A BMI less than 17.5 in adults, or 85% of the expected weight in children, is one of the common physical features in diagnosing anorexia.

Also when normal bmi is 18, 5 - 24,9 there is a space of being under weight. And this under weighted space close to anorexia is what very many women wants to be because normal bmi is new fat.

Who twisted normal bmi into fat? Media.
Angelina jolie 17,9
Victoria Beckham 15, 6-16,1 or what ever the sources are
And these women are not normal "petite"... They are anorexic

And as Angelina Jolie is raised one of the most sexiest women there is no other role model to young people than only if you are underweight-anorexic you are hot...

Because if you are something else, you are fat and ugly... :roll

And some guys are into anorexia and underweight girls because they have "curves", lol!!! Apparently when they don't know a difference of bones and meat... Have to be fattless that curves are available: Curves = bones


----------



## h00dz

Wow that last picture is amazing, I legit though that was a child for a second, that type of skinny is just god damn awful.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

Because most people are secretly lolicon?

Seriously though, i didn't even know what size 24 was until now...



> And as Angelina Jolie is raised one of the most sexiest women there is no other role model to young people than only if you are underweight-anorexic you are hot...


Any evidence for this besides Angelina Jolie? Practically all the anecdotal evidence i've seen points to the contrary, that too skinny is repulsive.
(I should probably get a proper education in mainstream media.)


----------



## adifferentgirl

I had a 24 inch waist when I was anorexic, if that helps?

I didn't know the 24 inch waist was something to aim for, to be honest. I am small-boned, short and somewhere between rectangle and hourglass on those charts above (probably more rectangle because my rib cage and hips are too small for my waist...). I have a waist of around 26-27" and I wear a size 6-8 UK sizes (which is 2-4 US size) - the size depends on the shop but usually I'm an 8.

Not a chance you'd see me getting smaller.

However, I can well imagine that someone of my size but who was proportioned differently (so bigger hips and shoulders but smaller waist - the true hour-glass) could well have a 24-inch waist without being too thin.

I think the obsession comes from the (now old-fashioned) desire to be the perfect hour-glass. Nowadays, women don't seem to obsess over actual hourglass figures (more often rectangles), but then they did. And around 50 or so years ago a 24 inch waist would have been a norm for a slim woman with an hour-glass figure and of an average height (which would have been smaller than 5"4 at the time since 5"4 is now the average height of a woman in the UK).

In the last generation we have got taller by God-knows how many inches, though, so a 24 inch waist is probably now more of a 26 inch waist realistically.


----------



## Beingofglass

Arthur Pendragon said:


> This is Валерия Лукьянова(Valeria Lukyanova). Her measurements are* 39-18-33*. While everyone can agree that her looks are not the best (too thin and *alien-looking*), she definitely imitates Barbie's dimensions well. I find it hard to understand where 24 fits in all of this, but Valeria had to get multiple surgeries to even make her existence possible, and her movement is greatly limited to prevent injury to her extremely fragile body at 5'9".
> 
> I'm beginning to think that a 24 inch waist is the smallest size available normally, and therefore allows the most flexibility of fashion. Do people without a 24-inch waist feel fashionably constricted?


She is no way NEAR normal. Having such a waist will cause trouble in the future. I doubt she can pick up 30 Pounds without slipping a disc. I doubt she was a 24 before she had all those surgeries; I also read somewhere she had a few of her ribs removed to make it possible.. It's kinda crazy to think her waist is about the size of my arm.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

SnowFlakesFire said:


> And some guys are into anorexia and underweight girls because they have "curves", lol!!! Apparently when they don't know a difference of bones and meat... Have to be fattless that curves are available: Curves = bones


I have to admit that I am into girls of these proportions as well, but only in the hopes that I can toss them around :boogie
That being said, excellent post. :clap I am much more knowledgable on this subject now, but is the anorexic calculator accurate for small petite girls?


----------



## adifferentgirl

h00dz said:


> Wow that last picture is amazing, I legit though that was a child for a second, that type of skinny is just god damn awful.


Wow, talk about an anorexic mindset...it took me ages to find the picture of a 'child'. I didn't even notice that woman was skinny until I had a good look at her arms and thought...yeah, I guess she's a bit thin....

There is something wrong with me!


----------



## adifferentgirl

SnowFlakesFire said:


> And as Angelina Jolie is raised one of the most sexiest women there is no other role model to young people than only if you are underweight-anorexic you are hot...


One of the most difficult parts of recovering from anorexia for me was once I got above a BMI of around 16 everybody gave me loads of attention. Men and women (but I now realise it was more women...)

I had girls asking for diet tips and telling me I had the 'perfect' body. I was a size zero.


----------



## h00dz

adifferentgirl said:


> Wow, talk about an anorexic mindset...it took me ages to find the picture of a 'child'. I didn't even notice that woman was skinny until I had a good look at her arms and thought...yeah, I guess she's a bit thin....
> 
> There is something wrong with me!


There is nothing wrong with you, you obvious suffered from a bad state of afairs... and I'm very glad you got through it. But I see it all the time just on TV even. Women that you can see there rib cage and bones in general.. thats not nice at all. Being skinny or petite is fine I would not care. But it also goes in the other direction for me, women that have extra weight don't bother me either. As long as its not the extreme in either case I don't mind.


----------



## whatevzers

Man, 24-inch waist? That's the same measurement as Hulk Hogan's 24-inch pythons.


----------



## AlchemyFire

Men make us think that we're only lovable if we have the perfect figure. There's a lot of pressure (just look at all the guys here saying they wouldn't date someone overweight). People develop these body image issues and it gets extreme.

I'm not interested in numbers, I just want to have the right figure for my body type. I just measured my thigh though and it was exactly 24', I find that hilarious.


----------



## Beingofglass

AlchemyFire said:


> Men make us think that we're only lovable if we have the perfect figure. There's a lot of pressure (just look at all the guys here saying they wouldn't date someone overweight). People develop these body image issues and it gets extreme.
> 
> I'm not interested in numbers, I just want to have the right figure for my body type. I just measured my thigh though and it was exactly 24', I find that hilarious.


I'm getting a Little sad thinking about this, actually. 
A woman having 24' inch thighs is nothing at all. It's perfect. Just goes to show how ridiculous these model standards are.


----------



## KelsKels

SnowFlakesFire said:


> 24 inch waist is different than size 24 . Here is some example of clothing sizes measurements, as you can see, 24 waist is smallest
> http://www.jcrew.com/sizecharts/main.jsp?sizeChart=1,3 and then again clothing size 24 is the largest in usa and canada. It depends if we are talking about inches or size.
> 
> Because if you are something else, you are fat and ugly... :roll
> 
> And some guys are into anorexia and underweight girls because they have "curves", lol!!! Apparently when they don't know a difference of bones and meat... Have to be fattless that curves are available: Curves = bones


She doesn't look anorexic to me? S*** my waste is that size if not smaller. Her arms and thighs look thin.. but not that much. She just looks small. Meh. But anyways.. I didn't know a 24 inch waste was glorified? I honestly have no idea what my measurements are.. so.. Lol.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

KelsKels said:


> She doesn't look anorexic to me? S*** my waste is that size if not smaller. Her arms and thighs look thin.. but not that much. She just looks small. Meh. But anyways.. I didn't know a 24 inch waste was glorified? I honestly have no idea what my measurements are.. so.. Lol.


Anorexia is not about do they look skinny* to you* or not

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anorexia_nervosa


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

AlchemyFire said:


> Men make us think that we're only lovable if we have the perfect figure. There's a lot of pressure (just look at all the guys here saying they wouldn't date someone overweight). People develop these body image issues and it gets extreme.


:yes

Double thinking...

This list of hottest women contains much underweight and anorexic girls. It is a day dream to have underweight/anorexic girl. Think about that :afr Also some people have to ask their friends if their date is hot enough, they not choose only for them but also to their friends. So even they would like meatier or fatter, they have no eggs to be with that one.. Some "friends" are such hardmouths when judge their "friends" partners. They have no eggs to say that is prettiest girl or guy to me.



NeuromorPhish said:


> Any evidence for this besides Angelina Jolie? Practically all the anecdotal evidence i've seen points to the contrary, that too skinny is repulsive.
> (I should probably get a proper education in mainstream media.)


Since there is stars whos weight changes time to time you get better histories by reading daily rumour magazines, lol ...

But yes, ally mcbeal, portia de rossi, victoria beckham, mila kunis, gisele bundchen, amber heard, taylor swift, blake lively, brooklyn decker, adriana lima, miranda kerr, candice swanepoel, kate middleton, ... There is thousands of lists from different years http://veltis.blogspot.fi/2008/03/celebrity-bmi-at-their-smallest.html

At least jane fonda and demi moore removed their lowest rips away. Audrey Hepburn was anorexic too. Was it she or someone else who only ate carrots and her face changed orange...

And if you google her name and measurements you get some "official" information how it is on the moment. Kate middletons waist was 23 before a baby.

The usual form goes "I eat well, I am just this thin" and later:
http://www.cinemablend.com/pop/Calista-Flockhart-Finally-Admits-Anorexia-104.html
http://www.examiner.com/review/port...r-struggle-with-anorexia-unbearable-lightness

And there is more types of eating disorders than not eating, over eating, puking, using medicenes etc..
http://www.buzzfeed.com/newsdaylaura/celebrities-who-have-had-eating-disorders-24ap

"They are not that skinny, huh!!! :sus

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...models-interview-quotes-weight_n_1964978.html

Jennifer Aniston was just called fat in a media because of new pics of belly, same as kate moss


----------



## scarpia

mezzoforte said:


> Well a lot of girls want to be very thin. It's what society/media generally sees as beautiful. And 36-24-36 is supposedly the ideal body type for a woman.


 I'm pretty sure the idea female figure USED to be 36-26-36. Now it's down to 36-24-36, eh. I wonder what it will be in 10 more years.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

scarpia said:


> I'm pretty sure the idea female figure USED to be 36-26-36. Now it's down to 36-24-36, eh. I wonder what it will be in 10 more years.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...leeping-corset-THREE-years-wants-smaller.html


----------



## tbyrfan

I'm a size 0 with a 24-inch waist, and i'm not anorexic. I just have a small frame.


----------



## AllToAll

Like mezzo said, it's supposedly considered to be the ideal waist size (ideal measurements 36-24-36, small hourglass figure). 

It's really not that small neither is it necessarily unhealthy, but it's definitely the not the size I aspire to have.


----------



## h00dz

SnowFlakesFire said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...leeping-corset-THREE-years-wants-smaller.html


I almost threw up a little.


----------



## alkeith

LOL at the reverse of 42


----------



## NeuromorPhish

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Since there is stars whos weight changes time to time you get better histories by reading daily rumour magazines, lol ...
> 
> But yes, ally mcbeal, portia de rossi, victoria beckham, mila kunis, gisele bundchen, amber heard, taylor swift, blake lively, brooklyn decker, adriana lima, miranda kerr, candice swanepoel, kate middleton, ... There is thousands of lists from different years http://veltis.blogspot.fi/2008/03/celebrity-bmi-at-their-smallest.html
> 
> At least jane fonda and demi moore removed their lowest rips away. Audrey Hepburn was anorexic too. Was it she or someone else who only ate carrots and her face changed orange...
> 
> And if you google her name and measurements you get some "official" information how it is on the moment. Kate middletons waist was 23 before a baby.
> 
> The usual form goes "I eat well, I am just this thin" and later:
> http://www.cinemablend.com/pop/Calista-Flockhart-Finally-Admits-Anorexia-104.html
> http://www.examiner.com/review/port...r-struggle-with-anorexia-unbearable-lightness
> 
> And there is more types of eating disorders than not eating, over eating, puking, using medicenes etc..
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/newsdaylaura/celebrities-who-have-had-eating-disorders-24ap
> 
> "They are not that skinny, huh!!! :sus
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...models-interview-quotes-weight_n_1964978.html
> 
> Jennifer Aniston was just called fat in a media because of new pics of belly, same as kate moss


Admittedly, i wasn't aware of the prevalence of this problem in the media (probably due to my indifference toward celebrity culture, lol). 
And there also seems to be a lot of hype around those who have recovered or overcome their disorders, resulting even more fame and royalties. Although i guess this could serve as an inspiration to their fans and followers with similar issues. 
If it weren't for the daily appearances and entailing influence they have on other people, i would say that a person's weight is their own business. And if dissatisfied by its negative health consequences, the choice of seeking help should be their own.


----------



## some lazy hermit

I'm the thinnest person I know and my waist isn't even 24 inches. That's the only information I can offer up.

Personally I was more interested in the photo of the two differently-sized models. I've seen that picture before and I was actually touched by it, because I assumed its message was that you can be beautiful at any size and women should support each other rather than criticize body types other than their own. Apparently I was wrong. To me both women look healthy and beautiful the way they are. Anyone bashing the underweight model is indirectly insulting me, too. I know you're just expressing your opinion, but it's still kind of hurtful and it's not the way to solve the problem. Too fat, too skinny...that's just bull****. Why can't all body types be beautiful in their own way instead of creating some silly ideal that makes women feel poorly about themselves?


----------



## Beingofglass

KelsKels said:


> She doesn't look anorexic to me? S*** my waste is that size if not smaller. Her arms and thighs look thin.. but not that much. She just looks small. Meh. But anyways.. I didn't know a 24 inch waste was glorified? I honestly have no idea what my measurements are.. so.. Lol.


When I look at it closer and think about, I can see you're probably right. Comparing these two body types and calling the very petite build woman anorexic is'nt good either. It's just the opposite of shaming women for being "Fat". 
Besides, there's no signs of anorexia on the petite one, she is simply just that small; compare the bones of the wrist, hips and everything else and see what I mean.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

some lazy hermit said:


> I'm the thinnest person I know and my waist isn't even 24 inches. That's the only information I can offer up.
> 
> Personally I was more interested in the photo of the two differently-sized models. I've seen that picture before and I was actually touched by it, because I assumed its message was that you can be beautiful at any size and women should support each other rather than criticize body types other than their own. Apparently I was wrong. To me both women look healthy and beautiful the way they are. Anyone bashing the underweight model is indirectly insulting me, too. I know you're just expressing your opinion, but it's still kind of hurtful and it's not the way to solve the problem. Too fat, too skinny...that's just bull****. Why can't all body types be beautiful in their own way instead of creating some silly ideal that makes women feel poorly about themselves?


This.

Anorexia is a mental disorder, although often causing physical symptoms. But it's important to note that someone with those physical attributes doesn't necessarily have the mental disorder. There are also cases where the opposite is true, when someone thinks like an anorexic person but has a normal weight.


----------



## Lids

A lot of it is body type and height. I am over 5'9" and I am pretty solidly built - broad shoulders, big boobs, wider waist, ect. Well, upper body at least. Lower body I am narrow-hipped, small-bummed (though it has gotten bigger !), and my legs and thinner in comparison with my upper body, though not horribly so. Anway, at my best I don't think my waist would ever be 24, that's just crazy for me. It just depends a lot on how you are built, yanno?


----------



## lisbeth

24" isn't really the important number. What's important is the "golden ratio" - the supposed ideal body for women is a waist-to-hip ratio of 0.7. So you could have a much bigger waist than 24", but if your hips were wide enough to balance it out, you'd still have the "ideal" body. To have the "ideal" body (according to this idea!) with a 24" waist, you'd need about 34-35" hips. If you have narrow hips, you can have a 24" waist and still have a large waist, proportionately.

I have a 25" waist, but because my measurements are 33-25-31, it's not actually a small waist at all. To have the supposed 'golden ratio' I'd need to drop down to 21" or so, and that would just never happen. I think if I cut down on refined sugar/flour and drank less beer I could probably drop up to an inch, but I don't think it's physically possible for my build to get any smaller than that. Like, I think I would have to lose a couple of ribs there. I have a boxy figure, that's just the way my body is.


----------



## probably offline

I couldn't care less about waist-to-hip ratios and crap. I have no idea.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki

My waist is about 24" and I'm not anorexic, or look like one. I'm just petite. Plus, my body naturally stores fat on hips, thighs and upper arms. I'm not obsessed with appearance, but as an air-hostess trainee it's an obligation to stay in shape.


----------



## Letmebe

When I am in shape I have a natural 24 inch waist, my hips are somewhere around 28 or 29..probably smaller.
If I were to get rid of all of my fat that I gained on seraquel I would look like those childlike women, but I also lack breasts so that is part of it (that and I have a ED and always have).
I think that Valeria Lukyanova girl is stunning and perfect, I fall into hourglass category and I am naturally a 0-3 size( 3 when I am out of shape).

The reason there is a obsession with this ideal is because the sexiest woman alive is skin and bones, and we are told to look that way. In my case though part of it was I wanted to be like my mum, she was so stunning and thin when I was a kid and it wasn't till I got older I realized she was anorexic.

And people defend anorexic girls all the time, saying they are just "runners" and "fit", so of course other girls feel they need to be like that to because it isn't anorexia it is just being in shape.


----------



## justin127

*impossible*

It is unrealistly for an any one over the age of 12 have a 24 inch waist unless you are anorexic and unhealthy. Or you had your ribs taking out


----------



## justin127

justin127 said:


> It is unrealistly for an any one over the age of 12 to have a 24 inch waist unless you are anorexic and unhealthy. Or you had your ribs taking out


Get your self psychologically checked!


----------



## Freiheit

My waist is 23 inches and I'm not anorexic. I have a narrow ribcage though, and it's not my fault that I can't gain weight.


----------



## Tangerine

Haha, I never knew there was a thing with 24'' waist. What.


----------



## coco crush

Tangerine said:


> Haha, I never knew there was a thing with 24'' waist. What.


Haha same thing! 
Anyways but like Lisbeth said, it's really about the "golden ratio"


----------



## SummerRae

I wished I looked like Valeria Lukyanova on page one.
She's human barbie if you look her up.


I wish I was skinny</3


----------



## n30

SummerRae said:


> I wished I looked like Valeria Lukyanova on page one.
> She's human barbie if you look her up.
> 
> I wish I was skinny</3


I thought people might like to know some of the facts about Valeria Lukyanova:

1. She did NOT have ribs removed. She uses tight-lacing corsettry and has been practicing it for at least 6 years, although she still denies this. There is some photo evidence of corset "boning" underneath some of her outfits.

2. She has breast implants. She does NOT deny this, but it is the only surgery she will admit to, even though everyone can plainly see she's also had her nose done. She may have also had her brows lifted and jaw re-shaped (or it could be makeup; I'm not sure).

3. She is not 5'9"; she's closer to 5'4".

Her body type is naturally small-boned, but is not as "long" as some of her photos make her appear. She's often wears high heels and knows camera angles and uses extensive Photoshop to appear more elongated than she really is, although her body really is pretty close to those proportions.

(There is plenty of un-edited video of her posing in various outfits, as well as some video of her winning a beauty pageant in 2007, before her nose-job.)

4. She does work out, A LOT. Cardio and strength training with small weights, but she has shown in some videos that she does have some real muscle definition in her arms, etc.

5. She follows a very strict raw vegan diet.

6. She believes she is an incarnation of an alien soul and that she is "perfecting" her human body with the goal of attaining what she believes her "real body" would/should look like if she were still in her "original" body.

She used to be a hard-drug-using, theistic Satanist, but claims that she had a huge spiritual change and realized that it was all a lie. *shrugs*

I don't judge people's religious beliefs, but I do think hers is very unique, to say the least.

She is now married and has a Bachelor's degree in Architecture, but is a stay-at-home "trophy wife" with no plans to have children...she might be a little bit wacky, but I've been fascinated with her unusual life ever since first hearing about her a few years ago.

Anyone interested in further details should really see the Vice "documentary" about her...they kind of mocked her, but it is still an interesting take on someone who has made a personal religion out of pure vanity.


----------



## equiiaddict

I've never understood it either. It's one thing if someone is naturally built that way (thin/slender/what have you) but to intentionally try to get that skinny is what baffles me. :sus Plus 24 inches isn't the "ideal" for everyone. It all depends on your height, frame size, overall body shape, etc.
I probably have one of the hardest body shapes to even define. I have small bones, so I can consider myself slim, but my hips and shoulders are wide enough and my waist is defined enough so that I can also consider myself curvy/hourglass shaped. If I tried to go down to a 24-inch waist, however, I'd have to get a couple of ribs removed and/or totally waste away. :um


----------



## Classified

> 36-24-36... only if she is 5'3"


Do young people even know about this song?

As a guy, I have no clue if a 24" waist is normal or not.


----------



## mdiada

Meh. I want to get down to "fluffy" haha. But size zero? Hell no. Its all good and whatnot for others if thats what they want, but for me personally, i prefer the slightly overweight look.


----------



## mortalkombat

Size 0 is popular, because of Hollywood. 

Vanity sizing started in the 1980s, because clothing manufacturers knew women would buy more if the clothing sizes were smaller. Pre 1970/80 clothes are 6 sizes larger than they are today. My grandmother's size 8 dress is a size 2 today (us/vintage sizes). Many of the actresses of the 1950-60s had 22-25 inch waists with large breasts and hips. However, nowadays we have nicole richie, susan lucci, and so on. These women are about 5' and a size 0 is not unattainable at that height. However, women do not corset train or wear girdles like they use to back in the day. Women wear spanx now, which honestly BARELY hold in anything. Spanx are LITERALLY overpriced stockings. girdles will hold in inches from the waist line. Many designers and shops in Los Angeles only care sizes 00,0,2,4, and 6. Imagine walking into a store on Robertson Blvd and asking for a size 8 and everyone looking at you like "ew gross" and the shop worker saying, "we don't carry anything that large" very smug. I've witnessed it myself and had a friend tell me to diet or else I'd end up shopping in the plus size section too. A 23 inch waist is a 00 and a 24 inch waist is a size 0 (uk 4). There are documentaries from the UK about women trying to get down to this size. It has its own culture. The amount of pride one garners from saying "I'm a size 0". It's as if you're saying I am so thin my size doesn't even exist, I am too thin for numbers. It's the BEST marketing ploy & worst MIND FREAK for women. People think this is the norm, but forget these women are only 5'. Kpop has a big size 0 thing as well as bollywood. It is honestly a big F U to women.

Sorry if it is jumpy. My mind is racing


----------



## Justayoungcollegegirl20

I actually don't think this is an unhealthy size. I have clavicles and am a 32D sometimes DD. I have a 24" waist I don't actually look as nice with a 25" waist. Sure I get a DD cup however to me it's the whole package not just curves. At 100 lbs I'm very healthy and lean with a nice waistline and a D cup with a round butt. It's not just one thing that makes a nice body IMO it's the whole package.


----------



## Justayoungcollegegirl20

SnowFlakesFire said:


> :yes
> 
> Double thinking...
> 
> This list of hottest women contains much underweight and anorexic girls. It is a day dream to have underweight/anorexic girl. Think about that :afr Also some people have to ask their friends if their date is hot enough, they not choose only for them but also to their friends. So even they would like meatier or fatter, they have no eggs to be with that one.. Some "friends" are such hardmouths when judge their "friends" partners. They have no eggs to say that is prettiest girl or guy to me.
> 
> Since there is stars whos weight changes time to time you get better histories by reading daily rumour magazines, lol ...
> 
> But yes, ally mcbeal, portia de rossi, victoria beckham, mila kunis, gisele bundchen, amber heard, taylor swift, blake lively, brooklyn decker, adriana lima, miranda kerr, candice swanepoel, kate middleton, ... There is thousands of lists from different years http://veltis.blogspot.fi/2008/03/celebrity-bmi-at-their-smallest.html
> 
> At least jane fonda and demi moore removed their lowest rips away. Audrey Hepburn was anorexic too. Was it she or someone else who only ate carrots and her face changed orange...
> 
> And if you google her name and measurements you get some "official" information how it is on the moment. Kate middletons waist was 23 before a baby.
> 
> The usual form goes "I eat well, I am just this thin" and later:
> http://www.cinemablend.com/pop/Calista-Flockhart-Finally-Admits-Anorexia-104.html
> http://www.examiner.com/review/port...r-struggle-with-anorexia-unbearable-lightness
> 
> And there is more types of eating disorders than not eating, over eating, puking, using medicenes etc..
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/newsdaylaura/celebrities-who-have-had-eating-disorders-24ap
> 
> "They are not that skinny, huh!!! :sus
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...models-interview-quotes-weight_n_1964978.html
> 
> Jennifer Aniston was just called fat in a media because of new pics of belly, same as kate moss


Actually you're wrong mila kunis and Victoria beckam aren't tall their bmis are under 20 but it's still healthy. I think the perfect bmi is under 20 and around 18.5 in the 19 range.

Blake lively and taylor swift are within healthy range of weight.

Portia de Rossi is no longer underweight although she did suffer from an eating disorder her weight isn't underweight at the moment.

Being 100-130 lbs isn't necessarily underweight. It's a matter of height. I think actually 90-130 lbs is of an ideal weight when it comes to health and looks. It's a good combination for anyone between 4'11" and 5'11"


----------



## Justayoungcollegegirl20

My bad I meant 95-135


----------



## Justayoungcollegegirl20

lisbeth said:


> 24" isn't really the important number. What's important is the "golden ratio" - the supposed ideal body for women is a waist-to-hip ratio of 0.7. So you could have a much bigger waist than 24", but if your hips were wide enough to balance it out, you'd still have the "ideal" body. To have the "ideal" body (according to this idea!) with a 24" waist, you'd need about 34-35" hips. If you have narrow hips, you can have a 24" waist and still have a large waist, proportionately.
> 
> I have a 25" waist, but because my measurements are 33-25-31, it's not actually a small waist at all. To have the supposed 'golden ratio' I'd need to drop down to 21" or so, and that would just never happen. I think if I cut down on refined sugar/flour and drank less beer I could probably drop up to an inch, but I don't think it's physically possible for my build to get any smaller than that. Like, I think I would have to lose a couple of ribs there. I have a boxy figure, that's just the way my body is.


Not always the case. I have a .75 waist to hip ratio on a good day. Much of the time it's closer to .8 than .7. And the only reason I have a .75 waist to hip ratio aren't my hips it's my butt. I'm built like a black girl basically. White girls tend to have wider hips. We have bigger butts I have the stick out look from the side my hips are straight though. My ratio is 24-32 on a good day. But from the front I look like it's more 24-30 maybe less.

My waist doesn't look big because of top. Breasts and shoulders can make the waist look tiny. I have a nearly 40 inch shoulders and 36" breasts with a 24" waist. So it eccentuate my waist line. My mom has 35.5" shoulders and a 23" waist she has no hip definition but her waist looks very small because of her boulders too.
It's not just hips its shoulders/bust line to waist ratio or waist to hips ratio if you're built like a ball or brick or twig your stomach just isn't going to be small likely no matter what.


----------



## Justayoungcollegegirl20

justin127 said:


> It is unrealistly for an any one over the age of 12 have a 24 inch waist unless you are anorexic and unhealthy. Or you had your ribs taking out


I've seen grown women with 24 inch waists actually.

Though personally I've noticed more women around my size tend to have 24" waist. It's actually true 12 year olds are on average around 100 lbs and around 5 ft.

Also I know you're a guy but I believe that by 12 most girls have hit their height size for the most part especially for those of us who are short.

It's not abnormal to be that small. And it doesn't mean anorexia some women have smaller figures shorter heights.


----------



## geochick

I am quite skinny and my waist is about 26-27 inches, but I wish i was a 24 because that's supposed to be sexier and curvy. I couldn't lose any more fat.. unless it is visceral fat? 
But I'm very confused about this number being considered the ideal, because a slender-healthy waist to height ratio is minimum 42%, and anything less would be considered extremely skinny. I think most women wouldn't want to be considered extremely skinny.
So I did the math.. 
waist/height=ratio
height =waist/ratio
For a 24 inch waist and a slender/healthy 0.42 ratio:
height= 24"/0.42
height =57.14"= less than 5 feet tall..?
So how are all these famous pin-up girls achieving a 24 waist without looking anorexic? I dont understand lol 
So that girl that rappers sing about that is 36-24-36 is called "shawty" for a reason


----------



## dontwaitupforme

geochick said:


> I am quite skinny and my waist is about 26-27 inches, but I wish i was a 24 because that's supposed to be sexier and curvy. I couldn't lose any more fat.. unless it is visceral fat?
> But I'm very confused about this number being considered the ideal, because a slender-healthy waist to height ratio is minimum 42%, and anything less would be considered extremely skinny. I think most women wouldn't want to be considered extremely skinny.
> So I did the math..
> waist/height=ratio
> height =waist/ratio
> For a 24 inch waist and a slender/healthy 0.42 ratio:
> height= 24"/0.42
> height =57.14"= less than 5 feet tall..?
> So how are all these famous pin-up girls achieving a 24 waist without looking anorexic? I dont understand lol
> So that girl that rappers sing about that is 36-24-36 is called "shawty" for a reason


Look up waist training


----------



## Zyriel

Corsets! Clearly that's the answer if you really care about stuff like that ! They can redistribute body weight, but can also probably cause internal organ problems lol. Don't go overboard though, look at this lady, kinda creepy, 15 inch waist:

http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/smallest-waist-living-person/


----------



## equiiaddict

I have no idea. I've never understood all the hype behind it. And to be perfectly honest, I've never met a woman (that wasn't stick-skinny) who had a natural 24 inch waist. 
I have a 26-27 inch waist, I have the classic hourglass shape so my bust and hips are about the same size (36 inches) and then my middle is pretty small.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I prefer a somewhat larger waist. 24" just seems freakishly small to me. Well, I guess it's OK if she isn't doing it on purpose (it's just her natural size) but if she goes out of her way to do it, I just think it's unnecessary. Larger waistlines are not unattractive unless they get really large.


----------



## Tattie

doesn't it actually depend on the bone structure and height? Some girls just seem to have a smaller bone structure that allows for a 24 inch waist.


----------



## Sunnyy

*Sunny*

Well, as someone who is actually almost falls under 36"-24"-36" (my hips are 34"), I can say that I neither look extremely skinny (as my waist % from height is 36%, my height being 5,7ft) nor I look anorexic. I have healthy 125 pounds and and look exactly how I should look. I have not always been like this. At teen years due hormonal changes etc. my metabolism was slower than it should be (also lack of exercise) and I gained up to 165 pounds at one point but then making healthy changes in my lifestyle, in two years I have gone back to MY normal weight and measurements (and yes, I lost some of my boobs and bottom but its not like i miss them too much anyways).

I will emphasise that I did no do any dieting, just healthy food choices and active lifestyle which lead to steady weight loss in +/- 24 months. I just wanted to leave this comment here to say that if you see a "skinny" girl, it not always means she is dieting or having health issues. A lot of girls actually have small bone structure and if they live a healthy active life, their waists probably will be those considered "too skinny" :bah


----------



## KILOBRAVO

exactly. It annoys me that naturally trim / thin people suddenly get accused of not eating enough. 

i was a very , very skinny teenager.... i ate normally just i was so stick thin . it was embarrassing. every other buy/ guy in the school me age seems to have thicker legs and arms etc...... bigger build everything. I hated it. now I am still maybe slim.

I am 5 foot 10 and weigh 145 pound now . so I have filled out some , but i still want thicker legs. i could eat for the country and not gain anything.

so i totally agree with you...... you cant accuse naturally slim people of having an eating disorder eetc...( actually the people are probably jealous the the thin people ca eat its and still have a thin figure.... )


----------



## SummerRae

Idk what size I am, I completely forgot about the perfect 36-24-36... :sigh I know I'm bigger than that. Feelin pretty bad now. *eats food*
Kinda pissed someone bumped this thread. Oh wellz :stu


----------



## MobiusX

sounds normal to me


----------



## Kevin001

A 24 inch waist is attainable.......many fitness models have a 23-24 inch waist. Just eat right and work out. Also waist training is an option.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Sounds enviable, though probably unlikely for a person of my height. I don't really have an ideal size in mind, I just want to be bony.
Most chicks I know would be better off measuring their girth in yards. Serious obesity up in here.


----------



## wrongguy

Jeez. I have 23 inch legs lol


----------



## bad baby

fashion model ideal: 33-24-33. and most of them are like 5'9" giant beasts.

tbh i wish i looked like that. slim boyish figures just look better in clothes. i have a tendency to carry weight around my middle - diet and exercise helps, but it's probably never going to get me down to 24". which sucks. don't know if i should just make peace with that, or try harder. 24 actually sounds pretty normal for the average height and frame, around 5'3"-5'4". :stu


----------



## loser456

I've got a hardcore fast metabolism, my measurements are 30-24-32 and i absolutely hate it! I'm built like a ****ing rake! no nice clothes exist in these measurements as well, so i usually have to resort to kids clothes or making my own. I've managed to persuade everyone i know not to diet cause of house ****ty the stick life is. I've tried everything i can to gain weight from eating a stick of butter everyday to pure muscle building. Ugh.


----------



## IrishDoll

I have a small waist but i dont measure!! Plus i have hips too.... 
I think health and proportion is the main things. 

Not sure if having a 24 waist is a goal for most girls...... Many i know don't worry about it....


----------



## acidicwithpanic

Women's sizes never made sense to me. I have jeans ranging from sizes 0 to 5 because different brands have different measurements. It's confusing and makes online shopping difficult. Also we hear from the media all of these "ideal" sizes and measurements that don't consider height. A 24-inch waist is considered to be the perfect size, but this doesn't seem healthy for most taller people. For someone my size (4'11"), yes this doesn't seem too dangerous. All of these measurements are set by fashion and fitness industries to profit off of the majority of the population.


----------



## Smallfry

I saw a few women in town today who looked like they had 24 inch waists probably even smaller but I cannot quite tell. They had a very unhealthy look about them possibly due to poor diet or drug use - they looked stoned actually. It's not a great look to aspire to


----------



## ladyscuttle

Ehh... if that's what people want, so be it I guess.... I have a friends who's very short and thin in stature and her waist is 19 inches. We're all built differently... so I'd chill on the eating disorder accusations. Who are we to judge?


----------



## Riri11

you don't want to look this small... having a small bone structure is **** genetics.


----------



## mimi7

*It all depends on bone structure*

I find it very offensive when people say that girls with 24 in waists don't have boobs or butts.
With the average bone structure it is realitivly small, but not ridiculously so.
Even during my lax phases I've never gone above a 26 in waist, but I have a 27 in rib cage, so I basically have no waist when I have a 26.
I've gotten down to 23 while exercising and dieting but even then it did,'t look exaggerated on me.
I have a H cup right now and a 24 in waist, and I'm not dieting. Which still only puts me at a 35-24-35, which with my bone structure is not extreme at all. So quit calling small waisted people anarexic, ugh

If you want a smaller waist, exercise and eat less sugar, it will do more than extreme dieting and will actually be good for you.


----------



## mimi7

Beingofglass said:


> She is no way NEAR normal. Having such a waist will cause trouble in the future. I doubt she can pick up 30 Pounds without slipping a disc. I doubt she was a 24 before she had all those surgeries; I also read somewhere she had a few of her ribs removed to make it possible.. It's kinda crazy to think her waist is about the size of my arm.


kwon yuri has an 18 in waist and it looks compleatly proportionate because she has small bone structure, stop hating on small waisted people


----------



## mimi7

healthy is different for everyone, 24 isn't necissarily bad. it's bad that it's imposed on everyone.
it's not normal, but the american normal is not healthy


----------



## Hermiter

mimi7 said:


> healthy is different for everyone, 24 isn't necissarily bad. it's bad that it's imposed on everyone.
> it's not normal, but the american normal is not healthy


its just social programming, theyll switch back and forth until reproduction reduces


----------



## reaffected

I have a 24" waist but I'm not a size 0. It just doesn't work like that lol. Some people are just 'petite.' It also fluctuates depending but it goes anywhere from 24" to 26." It just depends on how athletic I am at the time. Was never a goal to be 24". It can be healthy so can many other waist sizes.


----------



## TenYears

I had an ex-gf in the not so distant past that was a size 1 or 2. Maybe a size zero ffs, Idk. She had no stomach, I mean none, at all. She was skinny, and was also very petite (about 5'3" and a little over 100 pounds), I mean she was just tiny. And I've also dated women that were a bit on the curvy side. And to be perfectly honest, I like women that have some dangerous curves. Having a 24" waist or being a size zero is very attainable, but tbh I don't usually see all the appeal, and that's just my opinion. I worry about women starving themselves. Some guys like a little something curvy to hold at night lol, but that's just me.


I actually have a huge fear of my daughters developing some kind of eating disorder (one has shown warning signs already, for sure)...not many things scare the hell out of me more than that. I was friends with a girl that was anorexic, in the psychiatric hospital we were in, when I was 16 years old. She almost died. It all started for her as an obsession with her weight. So....anyways, because of my experiences and all that I'm sure my views on this are a little "off" to some. Just because you want to be a size zero does not mean you're anorexic....I get that. It's just scary to see the lengths some will go to, to get down to that size, and then, even then, it's not enough sometimes.


Btw when I was 20 -22 years old I was about 130 pounds (and I'm 5'11''). I had a 27" waist. That was when I was on a lot of drugs though (I was doing a whole lot of coke, among other things). I looked absolutely sick, I looked like I was about to die. Family members were worried about me. I just never ate. So that's another reason why super-skinny girls are usually not what attracts me...because of that time in my life when me and a few of my friends (mixture of guys and girls) got so sick from doing drugs.


This thread makes me think back to the supermodels of the 80's, which some of you are obviously too young to remember...but they were so skinny, the obsession to be a size zero (and even smaller, I swear) was so great, and they looked so malnourished that some developed these deep, dark, black circles under their eyes. Sometimes makeup couldn't even hide it. They looked like heroin addicts. On some of them you could count their ribs. A size zero was still not small enough for them.


----------



## Clivy

Arthur Pendragon said:


> Is size 24 considered anorexic?


Well, considering that I have a 22 inch waist, but I don't suffer from anorexia, may say otherwise.

What size waist you have does not equal anorexia.


----------



## LampSandwich

*I have a 23 inch waist and measurements 35-23-36 and am 5'7". I don't feel like it means anything or makes me more attractive to be more hourglass shaped. I still hate my legs, my chest, and a lot bout myself. I don't think it means anything special to have a small waist honestly. It can be an unattainable goal and unrealistic for someone to have a 24 inch waist without being extremely thin. but having a small waist does not make you anorexic either. It really depends on how you're built. *


----------



## Mlt18

My waist goes from 22-24 inches depending how much I get to eat or if I'm bloated. It doesn't look that small though. I think people want a small waist to get an hourglass curvy shape, but with me it's impossible because of how my bones are. I'm pretty much a ruler with no shape and too long legs for my body.


----------



## Lucca

Wow so looking at all these comments I feel like a freak. My waist is naturally 22in bloated I'm 23in. I'm 5'7 and I weigh like healthy. It's actually not Soo abnormal


----------

